

Grid Layouts in Modern Web Design - rzw
http://richardwalshlabs.blogspot.com/2012/05/grid-layouts-in-modern-web-design.html

======
pteredactyl
"Thanks to the strong, consistent Unigrid design program, the National Park
Service has saved many tens of millions of dollars over the decades by not
reinventing brochure and map design with every new print project"

Yea, but we always need to be reinventing everything! Endless growth, forever!
That's how the economy works. Geez, didn't Vignelli know anything? Planned
obsolescence applies to design too. You can't make it too good, otherwise you
would never be hired again. : )

~~~
jrajav
Not sure if serious...

I think, and hope, that every self-respecting designer (whether of print,
visuals, or code) tries to get as close as possible to the theoretical ideal,
not intentionally make a subpar product with the hopes of staying in demand.
On a related note, that's a pretty poor way to stay in demand.

